# CFD and Forex trading courses/education



## speat (12 November 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site and want to re-commence trading.  Can you recommend any good courses/individuals who could teach me how to trade CFD's and forex correctly.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 November 2008)

*Re: CFD's and Forex trading*

On the lefthand side of home page there is Forum Jump (jump first ask questions later  ) and in it there is derivatives and forex threads which have info. in them.The one Bent Rod started may be of help.
Post #1
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13002


----------



## CanOz (12 November 2008)

*Re: CFD's and Forex trading*



speat said:


> Hi, I am new to this site and want to re-commence trading.  Can you recommend any good courses/individuals who could teach me how to trade CFD's and forex correctly.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Stuart




You can trade anything profitably if you have a means to manage risk. You only need to be right 40% of the time. There are plenty of people that can teach you about positive expectancy, this is the only "holy grail" of trading. 

Its probably best to learn to trade on a demo first, using leverage and trading on margin with pretend money, testing ideas and practicing discipline. Nothing will prepare you though for the emotional tests that real money provides.

Plenty of advisers around at good prices, i've listed some before.

Planty of good advice here to, just take a few evenings and read through the threads.

Good luck,


CanOz


----------

